# No BS t3 info from your own experience?



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

Used eph before, clen gave me cramps so bought some t3 just wondering what i can expect? is t3 superior to eph and clen in your experience? i plan to run for my last 5 weeks of my test cycle of my cut.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Its a different med all together


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

different med all together and definatly not as good as Clen and Eph for fat burning


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never used eph, clen gave me shakes and cramps. T3 never gave any sides really. Not amazing but it helps same as any weight loss drug tbh


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Its a different med all together


as in better or worse than clen or eph?


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

> as in better or worse than clen or eph?


As in completely different...Eph and clen will give you shakes/headaches/make you sweat and stimulate you....t3 you wont really notice apart from maybe feeling more lethargic, and use it not knowing what your doing could cause serious effects permenantly


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd say it's a safe choice and can be ran for a long time without any problems in my experience. I've been running T3 (now switched to a T3/T4 mix) for about 3 months. Clen is a better med though, but nasty stuff. Never tried Eph.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> as in better or worse than clen or eph?


in my opinion because Clen and Eph can stress the heart more i don't use either that much, there are sides with all drugs but in my opinion the sides with T3/4 are less and not permenant.....



jwynn said:


> As in completely different...Eph and clen will give you shakes/headaches/make you sweat and stimulate you....t3 you wont really notice apart from maybe feeling more lethargic, and use it not knowing what your doing could cause *serious effects permenantly*


could you explain what effects are permenant please?


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

maybe im misinformed but thought higher doses of t3 could cause permenant damage to your thyroid?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I think sustained high dosages can but hopefully people will have the sense to take breaks every so often and not hammer the dosages.


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

you wouldnt belive some of the people in my gym mate...if they aint feeling the sides the dose aint high enough


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no evidence to show that you can permanently damage your thyroid with the doses needed in bodybuilding, i mentioned this to my endo 3-4yrs ago and he laughed and said the body is much more resilient than this he even went on to say tapering down was a waste of time.....he did say that people who have a family history of thyroid issues should be more careful as they may cause damage...


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

eph? ephedra?


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

I had planned to taper up and down to be on the safe side.

50/50/75/75/100/100/100

100/100/100/100/100/100/100

75/75/75/75/50/50/50

50/37.5/37.5/37.5/37.5/25

25/25/25/12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5

To much of a taper off? Not enough? any thoughts?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rookie112 said:


> eph? ephedra?


Ephedrine


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

sos2011 said:


> I had planned to taper up and down to be on the safe side.
> 
> 50/50/75/75/100/100/100
> 
> ...


Just start on 50mcg and stay on it then come straight off when your ready


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

rookie112 said:


> eph? ephedra?


ephedrine mate


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Just start on 50mcg and stay on it then come straight off when your ready


50mcg seems abit low a dose imo mate, i see some people go up to 125 maybe even 150, but i would like to hit 100 and see if its fine then run with it, if not lower, as im sure 100mcg would be more effective than 50mcg.


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

Did t3 increase anyones hunger, some people report this?

Is it ok to run eph alongside t3 instead of clen, say 2/3 x 30mg daily?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

sos2011 said:


> I had planned to taper up and down to be on the safe side.
> 
> 50/50/75/75/100/100/100
> 
> ...


The whole taper thing is BS.. its been shown in clinical tests, whether you're on for a year or 3 weeks.. your T3 production returns to normal within a few weeks. Only if you do daft dose like 400mcg will you damage production permanently


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

sos2011 said:


> Did t3 increase anyones hunger, some people report this?
> 
> Is it ok to run eph alongside t3 instead of clen, say 2/3 x 30mg daily?


You can run all 3 if need be, personally i don't like clen


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sos2011 said:


> I had planned to taper up and down to be on the safe side.
> 
> 50/50/75/75/100/100/100
> 
> ...





sos2011 said:


> 50mcg seems abit low a dose imo mate, i see some people go up to 125 maybe even 150, but i would like to hit 100 and see if its fine then run with it, if not lower, as im sure 100mcg would be more effective than 50mcg.


Yes 100mcg would be more effective but do you need that much? Are you that out of shape that you NEED 100mcg of thyroid meds and 60mg of ephedrine a day?



sos2011 said:


> Did t3 increase anyones hunger, some people report this?
> 
> Is it ok to run eph alongside t3 instead of clen, say 2/3 x 30mg daily?


I have a distinct feeling you will run both the T3 and Eph no matter what we say, in my opinion running two compounds like this when you have never run one of them is a mistake.......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I personally find t3 extremely catabolic, women seem to fair much better on it than men in my experience,

Clen is far more effective at fat burning imo, but then the heart doesn't like it that much!


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

The Raptor said:


> The whole taper thing is BS.. its been shown in clinical tests, whether you're on for a year or 3 weeks.. your T3 production returns to normal within a few weeks. Only if you do daft dose like 400mcg will you damage production permanently


I see, im confused as there soo many thread about tapering, tbh i think i would be tapering to be on the safe side.


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

The Raptor said:


> You can run all 3 if need be, personally i don't like clen


Clen gave me awful cramps so wouldnt be using that for sure.


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Yes 100mcg would be more effective but do you need that much? Are you that out of shape that you NEED 100mcg of thyroid meds and 60mg of ephedrine a day?
> 
> I have a distinct feeling you will run both the T3 and Eph no matter what we say, in my opinion running two compounds like this when you have never run one of them is a mistake.......


Im sure people BB who have a lowish bf already go over 100mcg, so why not use 100mcg and get my bf down that bit extra rather than using half the dose (sides permitting of course), i havent got a low bf but its not high either, around 18% or so.

Na mate i dont have to run both just want opinions on the stack, i get no sides off eph under the doses i run so if i use t3/eph stack if i get sides i know its t3. I was just planning to use eph to supress my appetite as i hear some people say they get craving off t3.


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

DB said:


> I personally find t3 extremely catabolic, women seem to fair much better on it than men in my experience,
> 
> Clen is far more effective at fat burning imo, but then the heart doesn't like it that much!


Hey mate, im aware its catabolic but im on test anyway so im not worried about that mate. Clen is a no no for me tried it before.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DB said:


> I personally find t3 extremely catabolic, women seem to fair much better on it than men in my experience,
> 
> *Clen* is far more effective at fat burning imo, but then *the heart doesn't like it that much!*


This is what put me off, i read an article that explained how Clen has a direct effect on heart fibres making them to harder and less flexible... personally i'd not like to turn my heart in to a rock so stay away, not sure how true it is but doesn't sound too good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sos2011 said:


> Im sure people BB who have a lowish bf already go over 100mcg, so why not use 100mcg and get my bf down that bit extra rather than using half the dose (sides permitting of course), i havent got a low bf but its not high either, around 18% or so.


why not run 150mcg or 200mcg? my point which was missed if you feel you need so many fatburners then the chances are your metabolism is sluggish so 50mcg will have a great effect so there is no need to use higher yes others do but then others use 4g of test a week does not mean we all have to.....

your BF is 18% in my opinion that is high personelly speaking from experiance i would use diet and cardio to begin the fat burning then add 50mcg of T3 to the mix once your fat has started to drop off this way when you do come off it then you will not rebound as bad as you will have helped your metabolism raise through diet and cardio....

the truth is if you use 150mcg of T3, 90mg of eph every day you will drop weight but if you do not make any changes to diet and add cardio in then when you stop the meds (which you will) the weight will come back on i have seen it happen a million times....

DB...totally agree with your post on T3 mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sos2011 said:


> Hey mate, im aware its catabolic but im on test anyway so im not worried about that mate. Clen is a no no for me tried it before.


Test will help of course.. However, I have found it to be noticably catabolic even when running test&tren etc

Only way to see how it effects you is to try it

I start dieting again soon and going to try and avoid t3 and use minimal clen/fat burners and see how I look


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sos2011 said:


> 50mcg seems abit low a dose imo mate, i see some people go up to 125 maybe even 150, but i would like to hit 100 and see if its fine then run with it, if not lower, as im sure 100mcg would be more effective than 50mcg.


nonsense thats as high as i went for my show prep and got reasonably lean


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You can run all 3 if need be, personally i don't like clen


Would not run all three at the same time as clen and eph hit the same receptors, I ran a stack of t3 and clen with a keto diet a while a go at 125 mcgs t3 and 120 mcgs of clen and tapered down the t3 on the last week but it appears you dont need to as your thyroid will recover just fine, The t3 didnt make me feel hungry but mixing the meds was very catabolic and although my weight went from 16st 6lb to 14st 3lb in 6wks i lost a lot of size allover. I have done what pscarb says by rebounding weight, but put 15lb back on and although some of that is good muscle weight i have also put weight back on my mid section so over all a bit dissapointing so now xmas is out the way just a clean diet and lowish carbs and train hard. You have been lucky enough to have some of the top guys give you advice so take it...


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> why not run 150mcg or 200mcg? my point which was missed if you feel you need so many fatburners then the chances are your metabolism is sluggish so 50mcg will have a great effect so there is no need to use higher yes others do but then others use 4g of test a week does not mean we all have to.....
> 
> your BF is 18% in my opinion that is high personelly speaking from experiance i would use diet and cardio to begin the fat burning then add 50mcg of T3 to the mix once your fat has started to drop off this way when you do come off it then you will not rebound as bad as you will have helped your metabolism raise through diet and cardio....
> 
> ...


I dont HAVE to use them, its just i 'want' to try a diff fat burner as ive tried eph and clen before so wanna try t3 now, i dont HAVE to use eph with it at all but im suggesting if t3 increases my hunger then eph will battle that.

150/200 mcg seems OTT the more i increase the dose the increase in risk, 100mcg seems near an optimal dose as we confirmed its would give greater effects than 50mcg, maybe ill get sides at 100mcg and can only go to 75mcg max ill see.

Ive been cutting for 10 weeks or so already mate and only wish to cut for 5 or so weeks more which will be the end of my test cycle so its perfect to throw t3 in the mix soon.

Just to confirm mate i dont wish to use t3 so i can slack in the cardio or diet department, things will stay the same and i will adjust my diet and cardio accordingly. Thanks you seem to know your stuff.


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

DB said:


> Test will help of course.. However, I have found it to be noticably catabolic even when running test&tren etc
> 
> Only way to see how it effects you is to try it
> 
> I start dieting again soon and going to try and avoid t3 and use minimal clen/fat burners and see how I look


Hmm interesting, yeah your right the only way ill know is when i try it myself.


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

hilly said:


> nonsense thats as high as i went for my show prep and got reasonably lean


Ok maybe not a low dose but medium considering people hit 150 +


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

Any ideas how much t3 raises metabolism, if you had to guess a rough figure?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

medium considering people hit 150 +,bloody hell i always thought from reading posts on here that 50-75 witha little test was all that was needed!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

T3 is great for fat loss IMO.

Just be aware that some get rebound weight gain on cessation of t3 as the natural thyroid ramps back up again


----------



## sos2011 (Jan 1, 2011)

xpower said:


> T3 is great for fat loss IMO.
> 
> Just be aware that some get rebound weight gain on cessation of t3 as the natural thyroid ramps back up again


Thanks mate. So ideally after t3 should i continue to cut for another 2/3 weeks or so to combat it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sos2011 said:


> Any ideas how much t3 raises metabolism, if you had to guess a rough figure?


"The "basal body temperature" test was developed by Broda O. Barnes, M.D.,

Because thyroid hormone is so vital to cellular metabolism, reduced thyroid function often manifests as a drop in body temperature to below the normal level of 98.6*F. Barnes recommended the following procedure:

Immediately upon awakening, and with as little movement as possible, place the thermometer under the tongue or in the rectum.

Leave it there for 10 minutes.

Record the readings on three consecutive days

If the average temperature over the three days is less than 97.8*F, then, according to Barnes, you may have hypothyroidism. Even if you have had a blood test and were told your did not have a low thyroid reading, you might go back and look at the test results again. You may find that your blood levels of thyroid hormones are actually low normal. Many people who are within the so-called "normal" range but below the midpoint could benefit enormously from thyroid supplementation.

Your optimum oral temperature should be 98.0 in the morning before arising. Your oral temperature should rise to 98.6 to 99 degrees for about 10 hours a day (from 8 am until 11 am).

A good test time is to take your oral temperature between 11 am and 3 pm. The next time to do this is 20 minutes after lunch which is when your thyroid function should be at its best.

It is so important to work on getting and keeping your temperature at 98.6. The thyroid system is a vicious circle, one thing leads to another until bacteria, parasites, and viruses attack and cause other diseases and symptoms, including the body's wanting to attack itself. When body enzymes are not the correct temperature, 98.6, they don't turn into correct hormones, which then cause illness.

Even if your temperature is normal and you still have symptoms, you may have a low grade infection that is raising your temperature. Symptoms are a really important factor that need to be taken into account. Once the low grade infection is taken care of, you will be able to pick up a low temperature.

Purchase an inexpensive bottle of the brownish-red iodine in the drugstore. Paint a circle about the size of a silver dollar on your stomach, If this color is absorbed in two to six hours there could be an iodine deficiency. And since this nutrient is necessary for the body's production of tyrosine."

Ok, I took the above quote from a US website (hence the farnheit) it's also outdated technology wise, i also measure for a week not 3 days, as women especially can have variations in 3 days based on menstrual cycle, and even for men, you training loads affect your temp, so 7 days of measurement includes days you don't train (i hope!).

1. Buy a Braun Thermoscan:

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/braun-thermoscan-irt4020-exactemp-thermometer_1_159467.html

This model is good as the pre-warmed tip makes sure you don't cool the ear with a cold tip... The instructions that come with the thermometer give you the variance (i.e difference) in body temp to be expected when using an in-ear thermometer as compared to an under-tongue.

2. Test your temp as soon as you get up, as well as the protocol mentioned above to start with, to establish your basal (i.e BASE) temperature before ANY meds that affect metabolism.

3. after 1 week of readings to establish an average, start 20-25mcg t3 (usually 1 tab depends on the who makes them)

4. Continue on 20-25mcg t3 until your temp DROPS 0.6 deg THREE DAYS IN A ROW (i.e you body starts to produce less t3 itself- you should have noticed an INCREASE when you start taking t3).

5. when you reach a drop (individual, could take weeks, could take months, depends on your metabolism) in morning temp you can choose- up the dose of t3 to 40-50mcg (2 tabs) and keep going with your diet.

5a. when your temp drops again (with 40-50mcg) you can once again choose to increase dose to 75-100mcg or stop.

6. if you decide to stop at any of the above points, you will take a few weeks to rebound. From personal experience (me and people i've trained) the rebound is the same whether you taper or not, so I opt to not taper- seem to come back to normal temp quicker! (2-3 weeks).

6a. Keep measuring basal temp- you will know you have rebounded back to normal when your temp hits the levels before you started (i.e at step 2)

hope this helps- remember you can measure changes in your metabolism, and really its only an investment of £35 for the thermometer (useful for kids and babies too!).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hilly said:


> nonsense thats as high as i went for my show prep and got reasonably lean


i agree with hilly; personally I use t4 at 100mcg (top amount) which is equivalent to 25mcg t3... and I'm pretty happy with the results.. they are measurable temp wise. At any rate the actual dosage should be based on your body temp changes (see my larger post on the subject and protocol)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

seb1970 said:


> medium considering people hit 150 +,bloody hell i always thought from reading posts on here that 50-75 witha little test was all that was needed!


It is all that's needed mate


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

DB said:


> Test will help of course.. However, I have found it to be noticably catabolic even when running test&tren etc
> 
> Only way to see how it effects you is to try it
> 
> I start dieting again soon and going to try and avoid t3 and use minimal clen/fat burners and see how I look


So dosage may vary from 50 to 100 mcg on the maximum is that correct? Is that dosage ( especially the 50mcg) that catabolic?

What is your idea of minimal clen dosage?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

buddha said:


> So dosage may vary from 50 to 100 mcg on the maximum is that correct? Is that dosage ( especially the 50mcg) that catabolic?
> 
> What is your idea of minimal clen dosage?


sorry missed this... the actual dosage is not important, but I see no need to go past 100mcg (and wouldn't for long); I think 60-75 mcg (depending on 20 or 25mcg tabs) is a sensible upper limit...

As for clen start at 20mcg; if you get the shakes its to much for you...

at any rate, always use ketotifen to make sure you can keep on clen for as long as you want, no need to cycle:

http://forums.steroid.com/archive/index.php/t-538.html

you can get it at:

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------

